# Advice Wanted



## Mandy CC (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
My husband and I currently live in rural Spain in a small village, and have been here for 3 years and whilst lovely and a little third world which we love we fancy spreading our wings. We have been to the Greek Islands for many years and are looking at possibly relocating to the South Poleopenese area inland villages around Stoupa, Chrani, Finikounda, Petalidi, Koroni.

Obviously we read about the economic crisis and are well aware of the troubles that Greece is having. however they say the same re Spain. But here in Spain we have not noticed any difference and the standard of living is still very cheap compared to the UK. 

Can anybody recommend villages that we can look at no more than 20 mins car drive from a beach, also give me up to date prices on eating out - traditional Greek food at local taverna etc and grocery bills.

Here we can live on 1, 200- 1, 300 per month obviously no mortgage, can this be achieved in Greece.

Thank you in anticipation for your advice

Mandy


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Mandy,

Will PM you........


----------



## Mandy CC (Oct 1, 2011)

Look forward to receiving it


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Just e-mailed PM. Let me know if you get it as it disappeared from my sent box!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

The further from city u go, the cheaper it gets - and people are more friendly with foreigners!


----------

